
On the {lambda way} - martyalain
http://epsilonwiki.free.fr/lambdaway/?view=krakow
======
martyalain
The {lambda way} project is a thin overlay built upon any modern web browser,
proposing a small interactive development environment and a coherent language
without any external dependancies. It takes benefit from the extraordinary
power of the browsers, simply adding a coherent and unique notation without
re-inventing the wheel, just using the existing foundations of HTML/CSS, the
DOM and Javascript. It constitutes a real workshop in which texts, pictures
and code can be created, enriched, structured, tested in real time, directly
published on the web, and from which can be directly built slides
presentations and printable PDF documents.

